# Nancy Pelosi Becomes The Top-Ranked U.S. Politician To Support Legalization



## burnin1 (Nov 8, 2016)

From civilized.com

*Nancy Pelosi Becomes The Top-Ranked U.S. Politician To Support Legalization*






*House Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi recently made history by endorsing California's **Proposition 64** - a ballot initiative that will legalize recreational cannabis in the Golden State.*

I will vote for it, but I have not made a public statement about it until right this very second, Pelosi told the Los Angeles Times last Friday.
The announcement makes Pelosi the highest ranking U.S. official to endorse legalization. Previously, that honour belonged to Vermont Senator - and former Democratic presidential candidate - Bernie Sanders, who introduced a legalization bill to Congress last November. 

Before him, the top cannabis reformer in U.S. government was former New Mexico Governor - and current Libertarian presidential candidate - Gary Johnson, who first called on the feds to legalize cannabis over 15 years ago.

As the U.S. rep for California's 12th congressional district (San Francisco), she has the right to vote on Proposition 64, which is the biggest prize for cannabis activists in the 2016 election. In total, eight states will decide on legalizing marijuana tomorrow, with 5 voting on recreational and 3 voting on medical use. But the Golden State could have the biggest impact on the legalization movement across the country.

"California tends to be not just a cultural trend setter in this country but also a political trend setter," Paul Armentano - Deputy Director of NORML - told Civilized. "So it's certainly plausible that a significant win in California will have ripple effects across the United States."

So Pelosi's endorsement of California's Proposition 64 could help the country take another step toward repealing marijuana prohibition in America.

This isn't the first time Pelosi has made history in her political career. In 2010, she became the first female Speaker of the House. That position also made her the highest ranking female politician in American history. But that could change on Tuesday if Hillary Clinton wins the presidential election.

If Pelosi still held that position, she'd be well-positioned to make legalization a reality. As it stands, the Republicans control the House and likely still will after Tuesday's election.




By James McClure | Nov 7, 2016 
https://www.civilized.life/articles/nancy-pelosi-legalization/


----------



## zigggy (Nov 13, 2016)

nancy Pelosi is a real piece of zhit,,,she spent  over 12 million dollars to go after tommy chong for selling bongs,,,,12 million dollars that could have gone to needy familys ,,hungry children or they elderly ,,,now she support pot,,


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2016)

She hasnt done crap the whole time she has been in office,,now all of a sudden she is an activist. .lol


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 13, 2016)

Go Nancy!


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 13, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> She hasnt done crap the whole time she has been in office,,now all of a sudden she is an activist. .lol




she is bat wing nuts......... 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhXgNOemrw8[/ame]


----------



## zigggy (Nov 13, 2016)

if you don't have anything nice to say ,,,say it about hillery,,,hahahah


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 13, 2016)

zigggy said:


> if you don't have anything nice to say ,,,say it about hillery,,,hahahah




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hy0aMY2-tYE[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 13, 2016)

if she is for legalization that works for me.


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 13, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> if she is for legalization that works for me.




we all for legalization........ just not willing to give my soul to the devil for it.


----------



## zigggy (Nov 13, 2016)

nor I brother


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> if she is for legalization that works for me.



She cant do **** all by herself.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 13, 2016)

yes, lets all be negative...


----------



## zigggy (Nov 13, 2016)

speaking the truth is not the same as being negative


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks for taking the high road, Rosebud!


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 13, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Thanks for taking the high road, Rosebud!




Rose always takes the high road.........


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 13, 2016)

No I don't but we are hippies and this headline is good news... No matter who it came from.  Soul to the devil really?  Don't answer please... it will start more crap and i have had my fill of political crap...especially my own political crap.. I can hardly stand myself lately.


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 13, 2016)

Biased strangers take a DNA test - the results show why we shouldn't judge others on their looks


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mqWYuKvbXY[/ame]


just in case you would like to see more....  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyaEQEmt5ls&list=PLyon3Rc2gtzci-FrBfPLcHRS_hfHY9peQ


----------



## umbra (Nov 13, 2016)

My ex wife's family has struggled with keeping their family secrets. Beyond 5 out of 6 children are bi polar, and one is a convicted pedophile, it's the connection to the Nazi high command that they hide the most.


----------



## zigggy (Nov 13, 2016)

sorry for stoking the fire ,,,,,,please forgive me


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 13, 2016)

That is the zigggy I know, thank you.  I get it, times are cray cray.


----------

